# Finding German Shepherd In PA



## Kcdivine (Nov 8, 2013)

I am looking for a german shepherd put live right outside puppy mill capital Landcaster PA so not sure where any good breeders are???


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Depends on on what you are looking for in a dog. If working line, Art Shaw at Zahnburg just bred Freddie and I think Lee (Wolfstraum) is planning on breeding soon?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I'd go visit some clubs and make contacts, very few(if any) puppy mill breeders train or go to clubs!


----------



## Kcdivine (Nov 8, 2013)

working line just as pet no showing


----------



## DogOWNR (Sep 24, 2013)

If you are interested in a rescue, let me know and I will provide the rescue's name. They are a GSD rescue where I got my GSD/Lab mix.


----------



## Kcdivine (Nov 8, 2013)

been looking at rescues also


----------



## Renofan2 (Aug 27, 2010)

Two club members have litters right now:

Jim Kunze - von kunzewald kennels. I think he has one female left. They are about 5 weeks old

Real k9 solutions - Steve Lavalle - has a litter about 2 weeks old. 

Jim K is in North Wales, Pa area and Steve is in NJ.

Art Shaw - near Gettysburg (von der Zahnburg Kennels has a really nice breeding. Pups are due around Christmas.

All three breeders are great to deal with and work their dogs. 

Cheryl


----------



## JayFoxFire (Sep 20, 2013)

Go here: German Shepherd Breeder in New Jersey. Puppies and trained German Shepherd Dogs for sale.
That's where we got my puppy from!


----------



## JayFoxFire (Sep 20, 2013)

Kcdivine said:


> I am looking for a german shepherd put live right outside puppy mill capital Landcaster PA so not sure where any good breeders are???


Go here: German Shepherd Breeder in New Jersey. Puppies and trained German Shepherd Dogs for sale.
That's where we got my puppy from!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Get in touch with Lee @ Wolfsraum Kennels.. She frequents this board.. A friend of hers has a litter of pups on the ground... Supposed to be really nice..


----------



## dboyd527 (Aug 16, 2013)

You can look into Jerry Mace at Mace's Malinois & German Shepherds is a breeder, trainer and seller of Pedigree Belgian Malinois puppies, German Shepherd pups, German Shepherd and Belgium Malinois adult dogs, trained Personal Protection dogs, Millitary Service Dogs and Law Enforcem is great! We have a male all black from him and my sable females' parents are from there. Excellent breeder and trainer!


----------



## Kcdivine (Nov 8, 2013)

Thanks sent him a email


----------



## dboyd527 (Aug 16, 2013)

Awesome! Hope it works out and you find something!!


----------

